# (Im)proper Rationales for Dissolution of a Pastoral Relationship



## Timothy R. Butler (Aug 6, 2011)

It seems to me, as I understand the Reformed view of calling and vocation, that the dissolution of a pastoral relationship is something that should only be done for a really good reason and not just, say, stylistic differences (though too often that ends up being viewed as a good reason!). As I understand it, the only legitimate reason would be if it were clear that God had not called the person to serve at a given church or if there were good reason to believe God was now calling the person to some other field of mission (or it was an appropriate time to retire). I believe the spirit of the PCA BCO and some of the historical predecessors to it seem to agree with this notion, but I'm wondering if anyone can point me in the direction of helpful resources dealing with this subject? 

Any Scriptures you find most helpful? Are there any decisions by the courts of the PCA that speak to this matter? Etc.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Wayne (Aug 6, 2011)

Start here : Historical Development of the PCA Book of Church Order : Chapter 23, Paragraph 1 and look at the comparisons, antecedents, commentary, etc.

Then explore this list for articles on the call to the ministry : PCA Historical Center: Research Library--Author-Title Index for on-site Articles

The first article on that list is on that subject, by Rev. John Bailey Adger. Another is Porter, A.A., "On a Call to the Gospel Ministry" (1873)
Then two by Thomas Smyth: 
"Assurance--Witness of the Spirit--and the Call to the Ministry" (1848) 
"The Call to the Ministry—Its Nature and Evidence" (1849)

That should get you started.

A few other articles from _The Southern Presbyterian Review_ most of which I don't yet have online but which appear promising:

Adger, Rev. John Bailey
A Question for Our Church: Who Shall Vote for Pastors?, 28.4 (October 1877) 689-711.
The Pastoral Relation and the Support of the Ministry, 26.1 (January 1875) 76-93.

Anonymous - Pastors and Evangelists versus Stated Supplies, 22.3 (July 1871) 341-348.

Baird, Rev. E. Thompson - The Pastoral Duties of Ruling Elders, 13.2 (July 1860) 275-296.

Breckinridge, Rev. Robert - The Christian Pastor, One of Christ’s Ascension Gifts, 35.3 (July 1884) 449-500. [http://www.pcahistory.org/HCLibrary/periodicals/spr/v35/35-3-5.pdf]

Douglas, Rev. John - Pastoral Relations and Duties, 17.3 (November 1866) 350-364.

Howe, Rev. George - The Protestant Church of France and the Pastors of the Desert, 13.3 (October 1860) 441-478.

Rice, , Rev. John Holt, D.D. - The Science of Pastoral Theology, 17.3 (November 1866) 330-341.

Thornwell, Rev. Dr. James Henley - The Christian Pastor, 1.3 (December 1847) 127-153. [http://www.pcahistory.org/HCLibrary/periodicals/spr/v01/1-3-6.pdf]


----------



## Kevin (Aug 8, 2011)

Tim, In my humble opinion that is not a question that a newbie asks without some (unstated) context.

If you feel uncomfortable sharing in an open forum, please pm me.


----------

